# ferries to Sicily



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

I am wanting to take the van down to Sicily in August/September but the Lady Dorothy is not wholly enthusiastic due to the milage, so the compromise will be Ferries from further North, Naples or Rome, Genoa we would miss too much of Italy.
What ports would you recommend and what was the trip like and cost versus fuel cost. 
I know there are many enthusiasts who have worked comparisons out, can you help me, as it would help convince Lady Dorothy.
Many thanks in anticipation
Neil


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Sicily*

Hi we drove down crossing at Messina some years ago, bought an open return for 7.5 mtr van. Cost about 65€. It's a long old haul especially the last part, we did do the Almalfi bit which was spectacular we drove around but there are bus trips it a bit tight in places. Whilst the people we met were nice having been I would not go again, the southern side was ok but once you pass Palermo there is the railway line between you and the sea and not many places to cross. Spoke to some Italians about drive verses ferry from Ancona they explain during the summer you can camp on the open deck of the ferry saving the cost of a cabin. They worked it out that there was not a lot of difference in the overall cost between the two. This was 2008. Perhaps you could drive down and ferry back. When we left Sicily we drove down around the heal and up via Brindisi, as I said it was 2008 but we hardly saw any other motor homes and places to stay were few and far between.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Yep, 
I've been researching and decided to book from Civitavecchia to Palermo in Mid May, 2 people 6.7m van, 3 berth o/s cabin for the 2 of us, plus 2x38€ meal vouchers for evening meal and breakfast costs approx 315€.

We've travelled down the coast before past Naples, Pompei, Sorrento and the Amalfi Coast and on past Paestum. So instead of driving for days heading south into the sun decided we would take the overnight 14hr ferry but we would drive back in june after about 4 weeks on the island and tour on the way back.

The ferry arrives at 10am and seems the best compromise of the ferry routes, cost, time of arrival etc etc.

So when I pull my finger out it will be booked

cheers alan


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Well now its booked one way wed 13 May Civitavecchia to Palermo Imerese depart 2030 arrive 1100 next day, 2 passengers 3 berth cabin o/s to ourselves plus 2 meal packages for 6.7m motorhome 2.9m high €297

and so is Eurotunnel and next is our annual travel insurance

cheers alan


----------

